# Weird FD Lens?



## MadisonWI (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying a bargain FD 28mm F2.8 S.C lens, but I have one question - on the backside of the lens, there is a little 'switch' that points to either a red "L" or a white dot. What exactly does this 'switch' do? I haven't seen it on any other FD lenses. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 22, 2007)

MadisonWI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a bargain FD 28mm F2.8 S.C lens, but I have one question - on the backside of the lens, there is a little 'switch' that points to either a red "L" or a white dot. What exactly does this 'switch' do? I haven't seen it on any other FD lenses.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Not sure! It could be that the "L" stands for _locked_ as in mount being locked. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 22, 2007)

Also, is it made by Canon or is it an off brand?


----------



## MadisonWI (May 22, 2007)

It's a Canon brand lens.

I haven't bought it yet (it's in a thrift store) but here is the same lens on ebay. In the picture, you can see the 'switch' I'm talking about. I figured it meant "locked" as well, but what gets locked? You can only access it when the lens is off the camera! 

Here's the link:

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/viewimage.x/00000000/nordainc/FD28f28_94349d.JPG?vvid=64696206

Sorry if it's not okay to post such links on here .... 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 22, 2007)

MadisonWI said:


> It's a Canon brand lens.
> 
> I haven't bought it yet (it's in a thrift store) but here is the same lens on ebay. In the picture, you can see the 'switch' I'm talking about. I figured it meant "locked" as well, but what gets locked? You can only access it when the lens is off the camera!
> 
> ...


 
It's OK to post links like the above here.

As for the lens, that is an older model, having the 'breech' FD mount, where you had to turn the chrome ring in order to lock the lens in position. Later that was discontinued and the true 'bayonet' mount took its place. They're both FD mount, have the same great optics.

That lever... hmm... I don't know what is for. It'd be interesting to see if you engage it in the 'L' position what it would happen.

If it's cheap, buy it.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 22, 2007)

it's a red L you know what that means? You can toggle it being an L series lends. Put it on white dot mode when you are paying for it, then go home and switch it to L.

(NOTE: that was all a joke I have no idea what it does)


----------



## BernieSC (Jun 21, 2007)

Trying for find out about this.  I found it on this site.

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/lens/fd/data/fd_28_28_scv1.html

It may just be a marking as an L series lense. Because the new canon lenses mark the front ring with a red L and a red band stating it is an L lens.


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2007)

Isn't that the red L marking that is suppose to line up with the dot or red mark on the breech ring prior to mounting the lens to the camera?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 24, 2007)

from memory, its been years since we had one in the shop, it was used to LOCK the lens in stopdown metering mode for the older bodies that took the FL lenses and maybe even the older R series bodies


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 13, 2007)

If this is still pertinent, the lever is used to lock the lens aperture into manual mode.


----------

